# Funk-Bissanzeiger der neuesten Generation



## ak.fishing (22. Dezember 2012)

*adalkra* Angelgeräte
hat ein Funk-Bissanzeiger Set
auf den Markt gebracht, das seines gleichen sucht.

*Ein Preis-Leistungsverhältnis das 
unübertroffen ist.
*
*adalkra FA-2014*







Funktionen und Stabilität die man nur bei hochpreisigen
Bissanzeigern erwartet.

*Schaut Euch mal das Video an
hier klicken*

1 zu 1 Übertragung zur Sounderbox.
LED-Laufleiste zur Anzeige von:
RUN oder Fallbiss
optisch und akustisch
Geschwindigkeit des Schnurabzugs.
Lautlos schaltbar.
Nachtlichtfunktion.
Funk-Verbindungs Check
Batteriewarnleuchte
8 fache Tonarten
8 fache lautstärke
8 fache Einstellung der 
Sensibilität für den Schnurabzug

Sounderbox:
Identische Anzeige wie an den Bissanzeigern.
Vibrationsmodus.
Lautstärkenregelung
Halsband.
Alles wird mit 9V Blockbatterien betrieben.


Der Preis ist sagenhaft:

99,90 €

*Hier gehts zum Shop*

Info:
adalkra Angelgeräte
Tel.: 08122 / 93510
E-Mail: kracher@t-online.de​


----------

